# fake zanax aka buspar



## floridasucks (Feb 23, 2009)

if you buy xanax, bars, alprazolam off anyone make sure they arent buspars. fukin crap looks like a bar, white, but rounded on the ends. it has an x inside a box and 56 65 on one side and 5 5 5 on the other side. this is 15mg buspirone an antianxiety. DO NOT BUY THESE. if taken with a MAO inhibitor it can lead to death! heres a pic of 33 that i bought cause some assface told me they were bars.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 23, 2009)

One of my so called buddies showed up the other day with 10 of them.I told him to stick em in his ass.He knows i know my meds,i guess hes so hard up for painkillers he would fuck over a friend.Buspar is a waste of medicine.I smoked some purple haze the other night and it was like eating 2 xanbars.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 23, 2009)

haha yea those things are crap all they do is make you feel light headed. that must have been some real good haze... pass it!


----------



## petejonson (Feb 24, 2009)

some kid pulled this shit on me too. those things make you feel fucked up but like shit. they are terrible. i toook one just as a tester and thought something bad was going to happen


----------



## flgrower (Feb 24, 2009)

seriously people get your base head chemicals out of here this is abotu weed it called roll it up for a reason


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Holla .................

Pill Junkies. org


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 24, 2009)

petejonson- yea i feel you man i took one and felt really dizzy that shit sucks.

flgrower- you must be retarded. do you see what section this is in -HALLUCINATORY SUBSTANCES- a section for everything else but cannabis.

korvette1977- thanx, first time ive heard of that site.


----------



## Scarrell (Mar 5, 2009)

if im not mistaken, your actual xanny bar is going to have the 3 lines all the way around..and from the ones ive had the alprazolam(gg249) is going to just have them on the top


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

Scarrell said:


> if im not mistaken, your actual xanny bar is going to have the 3 lines all the way around..and from the ones ive had the alprazolam(gg249) is going to just have them on the top


you are correct.. gg249 thats xanax.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 5, 2009)

ya busebars arent fake xannys they will give you a buzz i cant belive he said they were xanax boosebars are fatter and only have 3 aquares xannys are thinner and have 4 squares


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> ya busebars arent fake xannys they will give you a buzz i cant belive he said they were xanax boosebars are fatter and only have 3 aquares xannys are thinner and have 4 squares


he said they have 3 lines not 3 squares. yea buspars give you a slight buzz kind of make me feel light headed. its enough to convince some people that they are bars.


----------



## Scarrell (Mar 6, 2009)

ive had people think i was rippin em off with alprazolam... you'd figure a pill head would know its the same 2mg bar..


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 6, 2009)

Scarrell said:


> ive had people think i was rippin em off with alprazolam... you'd figure a pill head would know its the same 2mg bar..


haha some people are crazy or just plain stupid...


----------



## oldschool420 (Mar 6, 2009)

All Buspar did for me was make me not wanna eat . There a supposed anti anxiety med, but did nothing for my anxiety.. they only made me not wanna eat..I had them prescribed legally and only took about 1/2 a bottle and never taken them again.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 6, 2009)

oldschool420 said:


> All Buspar did for me was make me not wanna eat . There a supposed anti anxiety med, but did nothing for my anxiety.. they only made me not wanna eat..I had them prescribed legally and only took about 1/2 a bottle and never taken them again.


see people buspar sucks... thanx for the input oldschool.


----------



## Cataclismic (Jun 24, 2010)

I last took Buspar at 2pm can I smoke now and have no adverse side effects?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2010)

im no doctor so i really dont know. in my experience you can smoke after with no side effects.


----------



## jjbt420 (Jun 28, 2010)

i also got ripped on some of these... was told they were generic zannys


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 28, 2010)

petejonson said:


> some kid pulled this shit on me too. those things make you feel fucked up but like shit. they are terrible. i toook one just as a tester and thought something bad was going to happen


 never happens to me. i don't do zannys to often though.


----------



## jerawesome (Mar 30, 2012)

I feel ya on that one jjbt420! last night an old friend of mine told me she had a guy that was sellin Xanax for $3 a pill or $10 for 4. so I bought 8. as I was driving home I finally looked at them and saw that they were in fact not the Xanax I thought I was getting. I honestly don't know if she knew they weren't Xanax, or just figured I wouldn't know, but at the first glimps of them I knew it wasn't what I wanted. I've taken them before and all it ever did was make me feel like death, but I found out that if I take just one square I feel good


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 30, 2012)

Say you do get Xanax, the generics do differ in effects.

Greenstone xanax is great, low side effects and the purity seems greater for I feel great effects off of 1mg.
The other day my friend sold me some DAVA branded xanax which is really low generic, It took me a good 2-3mg's to get what i would feel with 1mg greenstone. 
I also woke up feeling like a train entered my brain at full force smashing my brains all over my skull... which I never get with Greenstone. 

Also do not buy legal Blue lotus bars from head shops they are all bad news...


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 30, 2012)

busbars suck. they make my head feel funny and don't help me sleep at all. sorry someone got you with these. i'm also in florida... i remember a few years ago there were thousands of weak ass bars that actually said gg 249 on them. they were a bit shinier than regular ones, though. That's the only time I've been fooled ;-P.


----------



## sonar (Apr 2, 2012)

Watch out for zanaflex too. 4mg zanaflex look a little like the 2mg xanax "pies".


----------

